# sportsmans loft minot nd



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

Ok well im not usually one to complain about things but today something happened that everyone should know......three weeks ago I purchased the new escort waterfowl extreme shotgun...the first time I went out and shot it the fifth shell that I put in the gun I closed the chamber and the shell went off nearly removing my foot from my leg.....now im not mad about the gun im mad about the customer service.....I call sportsmans loft and tell them the situation he said to bring it in....I took it in :******: and got talked down to, then they tried to tell me that I was going to have to pay a gunsmith to look at it.....I exploded!!!!!!! They ended up just exchanging the gun for a new but after the way that I was treated I will NEVER buy another gun from them again.....they act like they are doing you a favor by selling you a gun! Ok there it is! Im done :******:


----------



## HOTWING (Jul 3, 2007)

"the first time I went out and shot it the fifth shell that I put in the gun I closed the chamber and the shell went off nearly removing my foot from my leg."

If I owned a gun shop and somebody came in and told me what you just said, I'd be speaking to you like you were a seven year old also. What's the number one rule in firearm safety?.............WATCH THE MUZZLE!!!!!!


----------



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

your a moron and are obviously missing the point! dont try and tell me about gun safety i know plenty thank you...my complaint is about the customer service and the fact that they didnt even think they should have to do anything about it...


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I suspect that had he not been watching the muzzle he would have writing this from the hospital. An occasional gun does leave the factory in less than safe condition. Sometimes it even takes a few rounds for the gun to loosen up enough for stuff like this to happen. Most gun dealers will at least off to send it back to the factory for you.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I told ya you should've bought a Beretta. :thumb: :thumb: oke: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

So, they exchanged the gun for you which they obviously didn't HAVE to do and you still come on here to ***** and complain???? you are a piece of work.

I've bought several guns from Sportsmans loft as have many of my buddies, and we have had nothing but GREAT service from them.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

For all the time I have spent talking with those folks, and all the stuff I have purchased from them, I think we must be missing some info in this story. The Loft is superior for service!


----------



## schnidy60 (Apr 22, 2009)

I too have also had bad experiences with the loft. When I go somewhere to purchase something I shouldnt be treated like they're doing me a favor by selling me a gun. Beggers can't be choosers I suppose. Not much to pick from up in this neck of the woods!!


----------



## jduke29 (Jan 4, 2013)

It depends on who you talk to when you go to the Sportsmans Loft. A lot of the guys there are real nice and helpful, but the older guys and a couple of the others ****'s in there are scum bag pieces of garbage. I'd love to run in to one of those cowards in a dark ally sometime. Every one of you mouthy little punks at the loft and every one of you loud mouth little boys on this forum that support them can go F*@k yourself. I really hate gun snobs that think they can talk down to people. You idiots must have really small peckers or something and have to compensate by acting like your above other people that know less than you about some guns (that you are probably to scared to really use on someone anyway).


----------



## jduke29 (Jan 4, 2013)

HOTWING said:


> "the first time I went out and shot it the fifth shell that I put in the gun I closed the chamber and the shell went off nearly removing my foot from my leg."
> 
> If I owned a gun shop and somebody came in and told me what you just said, I'd be speaking to you like you were a seven year old also. What's the number one rule in firearm safety?.............WATCH THE MUZZLE!!!!!!


Damn, your an idiot.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

good stuff from fb to nodak.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> Damn, your an idiot.


SERIOUSLY?????? Your an idiot??? I am pretty sure YOU'RE the idiot, bright boy!



> that you are probably to scared to really use on someone anyway


Yea, because it takes a real tough guy to use a gun. :eyeroll: 
You are such a joke! jduke, every one that reads this is laughing at your dumb ***!!! Just give it up, tough guy! :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## jsncd75 (Apr 17, 2013)

Some good new for everyone tired of the poor service from the Sportsman Loft. A new store, The Gun Room, will be opening for business mid summer. The location will be just south of Walmart. Inventory may be light at first, but will build as finances allow. Pass the word on and and look for it soon.


----------

